# 4-3 at SPSP



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

pretty much loaded up and heading out early in the morning ..... anybody else going .... gonna be a pretty much alldayer for us ... stop in and say hey


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Some of the local crew are probably gonna be there later in the afternoon. Me personally, I don't know yet, but good luck, and have fun!!!! Hopefully you hook into some bigguns!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Save a spot for me. I'll be there after work!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishbait*

I'll be the one with the Pretty Little Blonde ... gonna stay till six anyways ... got a 3 hour drive home .... 

How many rods are you allowed to use ? 2 or 3


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

You can handle as many as you want, but at my age the most I can handle is 2 or 3. I'll probably be fishing for perch, so if they are biting, I can really only handle 1.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

In Maryland, you're only allowed 3 rods with no more than 2 hooks per line.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Rods*

See I was thinking with me and the Mrs Chunketta we could do 3 for Stripers and 3 for WP


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AK, I got to dispute you on this one. Here is a paste of the regs. I don't see anything in there about three rods. I do see the two hook rule. 

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/tidalunlawful.html

IN TIDAL WATERS OF THE STATE IT IS LAWFUL:

1. between June 15 and December 31 of each year, for an individual to take or shoot fish, within specific seasons and limits established by the Department, with a spear gun and spear.

2. to take or shoot, carp, garfish, skate, bull fish, shark, oyster toads, or swelling toads (blowfish), American eel, sea lamprey, stingrays or other ray fish with a spear gun or spear at any time.

2. to snag or use bow and arrows to obtain carp, garfish, skate, bull fish, shark, oyster toads, swelling toads (blowfish), stingrays or other ray fish ONLY.

3. to use a seine up to 50 feet in length and five feet wide to obtain bait minnows.

4. to use a cast net (up to 10 feet in radius) in the Chesapeake Bay and tributaries where nets are permitted.

5. to keep any size white perch if caught by hook and line.

6. to use an "umbrella rig" that has no more than two (2) hooks or two (2) sets of hooks

IN TIDAL WATERS OF THE STATE IT IS UNLAWFUL:

1. to have in one's possession aboard any boat on the tidal waters of Maryland any striped bass CUT UP or FILLET during the open or closed season for striped bass. Striped bass must be landed whole.

2. to have in one's possession aboard any boat on the tidal waters of Maryland more than fifteen (15) pounds of any fish CUT UP upon which a size or weight limit is prescribed by law or regulations.

3. to have in one's possession American or hickory shad.

*4. to use more than two (2) hooks or two (2) sets of hooks for each rod or line. Artificial lures or plugs with multiple hooks are considered one (1) set of hooks.*

5. for a person to use eel as bait except during the recreational summer striped bass season.

6. to cull striped bass during open seasons.

7. during striped bass season to fillet a striped bass. Striped bass must be landed whole.

8. to fish for striped bass by any means or practice catch-and-release of striped bass in spawning rivers from March 1 through May 31.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Freshwater regs..*



AtlantaKing said:


> In Maryland, you're only allowed 3 rods with no more than 2 hooks per line.


There AK.. You can use as many as you can handle I believe in the bay and ocean....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hooks*

I seen that page last night and seen the 2 hook deal ... well at least we agree on part of it so far ..... didn't really see anything about rods ...

Deer Bologna is on me .... just get there before I eat it all


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman is right. I'm checking for a definitive reg that says so, but it has always been my understanding that you could use as many as you could handle. I'll post it if I can find it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishbait*

I'll save ya some room .... what time do you think you will show up ....


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait probably won't show up until 6 or 7 P.M. He's coming from 3 hours of traffic.  

I will probably see you there during the day.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Meet you all*

okimavich ... stop on by and say Hi ... guess we'll be between the tree and point


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Loser.. man I have to work late*



okimavich said:


> fishbait probably won't show up until 6 or 7 P.M. He's coming from 3 hours of traffic.
> 
> I will probably see you there during the day.


...


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

*Sandy Point Newbie*

Where do I get a holder / stand for my rod ? Are there any laying around there ? What size rod should I bring ?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Dumb_as_Rock said:


> Where do I get a holder / stand for my rod ? Are there any laying around there ? What size rod should I bring ?



You can make your own out of 2" pvc pipe or you can by one from a sporting good store or bait shop. As far as the rods go somebody else will need to chime in regarding that:fishing:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Dumb_as_Rock said:


> Where do I get a holder / stand for my rod ? Are there any laying around there ? What size rod should I bring ?


Rod would depend. Many regulars will use rods ranging from 10 - 15 ft. But the perch and the occasional cow are a lot closer than you think. I've seen a 36" cow come in on a 8ft rod.

But bring something to prop your rod on.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dumb_as_Rock said:


> Where do I get a holder / stand for my rod ? Are there any laying around there ? What size rod should I bring ?


If you're going to make them yourself, cut one end at an angle so it can be driven into the sand easier. Rounding off the top also protects the cork on your handle.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Loser.. Man I have to work late


Look at that! I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. Your spelling seems to have improved dramatically after only one short tutoring session. Now, if I could only get F&C to be as good a student, then we would be making real progress.  

I think I'll skip lunch so I can head out early to meet you guys. John, bring me a sandwich in exchange for your new pink bucket which I am holding ransom until I get something to eat!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Lol...*



fishbait said:


> Look at that! I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. Your spelling seems to have improved dramatically after only one short tutoring session. Now, if I could only get F&C to be as good a student, then we would be making real progress.
> 
> I think I'll skip lunch so I can head out early to meet you guys. John, bring me a sandwich in exchange for your new pink bucket which I am holding ransom until I get something to eat!


I'm glad you're such a great tutor in one aspect.. Guess I'll have to keep teaching you how to fish.. LOL...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

My teach? The true Maharishi of Menhaden, Guru of Gamakatsu, and Swami of Salami is Cygnus. When I first met him, he taught me everything he knew. Then after I finished my soda, I cast my line out and got skunked. I guess the lesson of that day was the "virtues of patience".


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

The 3 rods limit is a MD limit for freshwater, and doesn't apply to tidal water. 

As for the sand spikes, the cheapest way like everyone said is to make it out of 2" PVC pipes. You can but a 10' piece for something like $5 at Home Depot and make 3 holders out of it. I also place a bolt w/ a screw w/ a ring in it. If you're ORV challenged like me, it is much easier to carry the pipes by tying them all together. As an added bonus, the bolt and screw can be placed at a spot that is slightly shorter than the butt of the rod so that you don't accident let it fall and break off the reel at the seat.

Hope this helps,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> My teach? The true Maharishi of Menhaden, Guru of Gamakatsu, and Swami of Salami is Cygnus. When I first met him, he taught me everything he knew. Then after I finished my soda, I cast my line out and got skunked. I guess the lesson of that day was the "virtues of patience".


Ahhh my grasshopper ... do you not know the Art of War? Deception is a critical ingredient to victory.  

I remember that I walked off the beach that day with striper tail hanging out of my cooler. School was in session! 

But wait ... you did learn something ... your avatar shows it all. See there is a large striper on your line ... but you were checking for cracks in your eyelids


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

More than three rods, eh? Hmm...I'm going to need a couple more sand spikes!  :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Rod won't hold in your sandspike:*



bivalvebill said:


> You can make your own out of 2" pvc pipe or you can by one from a sporting good store or bait shop.


I don't know about the 2'' sand spike; that's two inches (dang, I'm starting to sound like Fishbait)


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Tunafish brought up a good point. Make sure that the 2" is the diameter of the PVC and not the length. 

Also, don't be THAT guy. We all know THAT guy that takes good real estate in a popular fishing hole and then place 12 rods out there so that no one can be around you. Can any one person handle 12 rods? 

I was at the the Peake last year when a very nice gentleman had the coveted corner spot. He placed 12 rods out there and took the entire spot up. He was very nice and not doing anything wrong. But I felt bad for the the family that showed up w/ 2 young kids looking for places to fish but to no avail.

Hope this helps,
Chump


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

more perch rigs!


----------



## Dumb_as_Rock (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will definetly take all that into consideration. See you guys there soon.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

French said:


> more perch rigs!


I'll have you know, the cow I caught on Sunday came in on a perch rig! No kidding!   

The perch rig strikes again!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Very true it is...*




AtlantaKing said:


> I'll have you know, the cow I caught on Sunday came in on a perch rig! No kidding!
> 
> The perch rig strikes again!


The perch rig does big business...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*This only applies...*



AtlantaKing said:


> In Maryland, you're only allowed 3 rods with no more than 2 hooks per line.


...to freshwater.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Let me make a public apology about spreading false information. I was mistaken about the regulations pertaining to saltwater and the bay. Carry on with the 12 rod spread 
:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: 
:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: 
:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Well Well Well....*



AtlantaKing said:


> More than three rods, eh? Hmm...I'm going to need a couple more sand spikes!  :fishing:


Do I see a beach hogger in our midst.. Save some room there Skeeter...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Let me make a public apology about spreading false information. I was mistaken about the regulations pertaining to saltwater and the bay. Carry on with the 12 rod spread


Especially during cow-nose season.  

I know its not nice to find humor in other's misfortune... but I've had some great laughs at idiots out there with up to 3 rays on at a time.    

It's even more fun when its on a pier...   as long as they're not near me.  
.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

TunaFish said:


> I don't know about the 2'' sand spike; that's two inches (dang, I'm starting to sound like Fishbait)


You know if you ask fishbait he does just fine with 2 inches    

Man I am going to pay for that


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

I'm glad I added that new line to my signature.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

okimavich said:


> Rod would depend. Many regulars will use rods ranging from 10 - 15 ft. But the perch and the occasional cow are a lot closer than you think. I've seen a 36" cow come in on a 8ft rod.
> 
> But bring something to prop your rod on.


I catch stripers off the bank over 36" all the time with a 6' rod. I got one today


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*He did too*

Zam was sitting right from where i just got up from and wasn't there long and wham .... he did have a little tiny spinning rod and reel too .... that was a nice fish .... Congrats .... My wife took that pic of him and his fish 

Met okimavich and fishbait too today .... nice fishing with all you guys ..

We got there at 9am and fished till 6:15 .... caught 5-6 dinks between me and the Mrs I had one about 18 .... 

John (Okimavich) tore up the short ones with no cows when we had left ... Fishbait hadn't been there long ... he had caught a few small ones too .... Cute Bucket 

Story of the day .... I was retying after about the 100th time .... we were next to the snag monster .... so I had the leader tied to my main line .... reeled it up 6 turns and then cut it to lenght .... reached over and grabbed a slide and swivel and tied it on then reached for the spool of line to make a hook leader and duh ... I had tied the swivel to the end of the spool of leader line ....  

We had a good time but it was foggy as all get out most of the day and a cold wind off the water ... Can't wait to wet a line again:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bivalvebill said:


> You know if you ask fishbait he does just fine with 2 inches
> 
> Man I am going to pay for that


Hmmm.... Why is it that the guys with the smallest bloodworms always seem to be the ones talking about everyone else's bloodworms?  :fishing:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Zam,

You have got to tell the entire story. 

You show up, rig up your 6ft rod. Cast out 10 feet. Squat on your white bucket with rod in hand. 30 seconds later, you're pulling in that cow.

An hour later, you're still squatting on that bucket.  

BTW, I don't see your bucket in the picture.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> Zam was sitting right from where i just got up from and wasn't there long and wham .... he did have a little tiny spinning rod and reel too .... that was a nice fish .... Congrats .... My wife took that pic of him and his fish
> 
> Met okimavich and fishbait too today .... nice fishing with all you guys ..
> 
> ...


SC, nice fishing with you and your wife yesterday. Atlantaking joined us after you left and we fished late into the night. The perch began biting after dark, but it got real windy and cold. I think we wrapped it up and called it quits around 11. BTW, if you've seen one of those pink buckets, consider yourself lucky. They are in high demand out on the beach!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

okimavich said:


> Zam,
> 
> You have got to tell the entire story.
> 
> ...


I do think it was luck that I caught that fish so quike. I did catch 4 more after that, but they were all small. that bucket I was sitting on is actually the bucket I use to clean my tools at work. I just stopped by there to wet a line on my way home from the jobsite


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*replies*

Zam ... part luck ... we have no control over the fish .... and skill to boot .... I was seting where you were and kept getting hung up then moved to the right and never caught another fish ... 

Fishbait ... Oh I saw the Pink Bucket but I don't know if I would call it luck ... Well maybe Bad Luck ... never caught another fish after seeing it ....  ... Evil Pink Bucket Of Curses


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*Too many rods and for too many people*

IN NON-TIDAL WATERS OF THE STATE IT IS UNLAWFUL:

1. To use more than three (3) rods at one time (except for ice fishing) or more than two (2) hooks per line.

Just keep in mind the other fishermen around you.

Lets all respect the fact that we are not alone out there.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Baited Breath*

it is tidal water


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Nice Feesh..*

C'mon weather let's warm back up...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If you see any more pink buckets, keep one for Al(Nserch4drum), it'll look good with his shiney white boots.He needs to be color coordinated.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> Fishbait ... Oh I saw the Pink Bucket but I don't know if I would call it luck ... Well maybe Bad Luck ... never caught another fish after seeing it ....  ... Evil Pink Bucket Of Curses


The magic is powerful. Only those who are worthy may catch fish in the presence of the pink bucket.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> Zam ... part luck ... we have no control over the fish .... and skill to boot .... I was seting where you were and kept getting hung up then moved to the right and never caught another fish ...


Yep, I kept getting snagged there too, the reason I left was because I lost my rig


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

over 36"...nice try. That one is maybe 19".  

In case you missed it, I'm just poking fun based on a recent thread where ATL King and Huntsman? were called out for claiming to be bigger than they really were (the fish that is).


----------

